# Systmes > Windows > IIS > [IIS 7.5] Problme suite  la dsactivation de l'authentification anonyme

## VITALTH

Bonjour,
Je souhaiterai dploy une appli intranet n'autorisant que l'authentification Windows. J'ai donc dans IIS dsactiv l'authentification anonyme.
Le problme est quand j'accde  ma page web depuis un navigateur client (je prcise Internet Explorer avec la case  cocher Authentification Windows activ), j'ai un message d'erreur.

En allant consult le journal d'venement mon erreur donne 




> WebHost a chou le traitement d'une requte.
>  Informations sur l'metteur : System.ServiceModel.ServiceHostingEnvironment+HostingManager/12036987
>  Exception : System.ServiceModel.ServiceActivationException: Le service '/CRMDev/XRMServices/2011/Organization.svc' ne peut pas tre activ en raison d'une exception lors de la compilation. Le message de l'exception est : Les schmas d'authentification configurs sur l'hte ('Negotiate') n'autorisent pas ceux configurs sur la liaison 'CustomBinding' ('Anonymous'). Assurez-vous que la valeur de SecurityMode est Transport ou TransportCredentialOnly. En outre, ceci peut tre rsolu en modifiant les schmas d'authentification de cette application par le biais de l'outil de gestion IIS, la proprit ServiceHost.Authentication.AuthenticationSchemes, dans le fichier de configuration de l'application, au niveau de l'lment <serviceAuthenticationManager>, en mettant  jour la proprit ClientCredentialType de la liaison ou en ajustant la proprit AuthenticationScheme de l'lment HttpTransportBindingElement.. ---> System.NotSupportedException: Les schmas d'authentification configurs sur l'hte ('Negotiate') n'autorisent pas ceux configurs sur la liaison 'CustomBinding' ('Anonymous'). Assurez-vous que la valeur de SecurityMode est Transport ou TransportCredentialOnly. En outre, ceci peut tre rsolu en modifiant les schmas d'authentification de cette application par le biais de l'outil de gestion IIS, la proprit ServiceHost.Authentication.AuthenticationSchemes, dans le fichier de configuration de l'application, au niveau de l'lment <serviceAuthenticationManager>, en mettant  jour la proprit ClientCredentialType de la liaison ou en ajustant la proprit AuthenticationScheme de l'lment HttpTransportBindingElement


Je ne sais absolument pas ou la liaison 'CustomeBinding' se change (WEB.config ? pas trouv) ou SecurityMode.

----------


## VITALTH

Je prfre mettre le sujet comme rsolu mme si ce n'est pas rsolu car je suis quasi sur que c'est une problmatique Dynamics CRM et non un problme IIS. J'ai ouvert un sujet en ce sens sur Dynamics CRM

----------

